# WSM



## adiochiro3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Is it just me, or does anyone else read "WSM" and immediately think "Winchester Short Magnum?"  Just a different kind of smoking on my brain, I guess!


----------



## meateater (Jul 15, 2010)

adiochiro3 said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else read "WSM" and immediately think "Winchester Short Magnum?"  Just a different kind of smoking on my brain, I guess!


My .270 isnt a shorty. I hear ya, LOL.


----------

